# How to select 'Blank colour in Photoshop?



## max_demon (Mar 31, 2007)

i want to create Blank(transerant colour in photoshop ? how to do this?


----------



## satyamy (Mar 31, 2007)

ok
first go to windows & make sure your layer options is active
their are 2 option in layer window called Opacity & fill as you will reduce their value from 100 the colour will start becoming translucent & finally at 0 it will become transparent

& pls write in details what do you want to make..............


----------



## satyamy (Mar 31, 2007)

see the sample attachment


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 31, 2007)

use the eraser 
it makes blank, right 

When starting a new image itself, we can assign a background color of transparent, too, if that's another doubt.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 31, 2007)

ok , thanx Superman . it worked


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 31, 2007)

rep me


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 31, 2007)

try this too:
Go to File>New> and then, in the background contents, select transparent.


----------

